# Tana Mongeau? (The N word drama, Tana vs Idubbz)



## moonford (Feb 6, 2017)

So I just came across this girl and she is involved with drama about the 'N word', so basically there is this guy called Idubbz/Ian and he came up behind her and stood beside her and quietly said "say N word' to the camera/Tana. He said this because she had previously said "kill yourself" to him after seeing a video* (I think) *were he said the N word, the problem with this is that Tana has said the N word with emphasis of 'er' a lot in the past and possibly even the present so it is very hypocritical of her and that's why he said what he said as it was a way to mock her, because there was a video were she was looking at the camera and angrily said the N word* (possibly in response to someone). *Tana has apologized *(like that changes anything and she is only apologising because she got caught)* and said she "didn't know what it meant", some think she's lying* (I do) *and some don't, how could she possibly not know what it meant? Its in films, the news and so on. She has made a 23 minute long video about it and she sucks up to her viewers and expresses her distress about the situation, first of all she is Caucasian so she shouldn't be offended and secondly she has said it several times in the past and possibly in the present so she is no position to say how wrong he is to say it.
Idubbz is a comedian so he is going to say controversial things but that doesn't excuse what he said even if it was in a joking manner but Tana isn't a comedian and she has used it aggressively/ in a non jokingly manner.

So who's right and who's wrong?

Personally, I think neither should have said the N word even if Idubbz is comedian and I think Tana is even worse than him, shes a liar* (most likely)*, hypocrite and has said to Idubbz that he should kill himself for saying the word, seriously? She's the one thats crying and whining, shes doing it for views but still. I don't think either are in the right and they need to grow up.

Sorry for the errors if there are any. >.<


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 6, 2017)

I think Tana is worse in this situation, because she is a hypocrite. She went after iDubbbz for something she herself did. I don't care if she was 13-14 years old at the time of saying it. She was clearly saying it as an insult, and then tried to cover for herself by saying she thought it meant "friend" or "homie." Nobody uses those words as an insult so I don't buy it. She was clearly saying it knowing it was an insult. Not to mention she told him to kill himself, and she also said she hopes he breaks his legs and she would be happy. 

I don't like iDubbbz saying that word at all either. I don't like that word at all. But Tana is a hypocrite in this situation. She started this drama, and then cries when people point out her hypocrisy.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 6, 2017)

Tana is a straight up liar. Idubbz is offensive and shouldn't say the n word but Tana used to say it in a hateful way she obviously knew what the word meant and she lies about her stalker and assistant as well. This is all stupid tbh Tana set herself up for disaster. She should admit she lies and that she was just an ignorant offensive teen and move on


----------



## Chicha (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh god, reading about these people made me cringe. Maybe I'm too old but who makes a 23 minute video to cry/apologize? I hope those people aren't adults, especially whoever Tana is. I'm not even going to look at their videos. They sound very immature and ignorant about the history behind it.

Anyway, using the n word is not okay. Most people who apologize after saying it only do so because they were called out. If you're not black, don't say it. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 6, 2017)

Ian is a savage. But Mongeau is dumb, I agree with Ian. He can truly be ruthless but I don't think he has done anything morally wrong in particular. Ian puts himself out there, and people like him. Mongeau wants people  to like her obviously. She got caught up in herself. It's obvious from her behavior. I agree with what he said at the end of the video. Being offended is a choice


----------



## forestyne (Feb 6, 2017)

tbh, iDubbz is a piece of ****, but so is Tana. Her whole 'stalker breaking into her house & sending the email' think was debunked. The dude supposedly sent her two emails but he had receipts to say that he didn't even send it. A girl went to her old apartment in Las Vegas and easily got into her bedroom, no security stopped her at ALL. She continuously lies to her fans' faces and victimises herself to seem innocent and she has these 12 year old buttlickers to back her up on it.

When she said "I thought it meant 'homie', these white rappers were saying it too", the rapper she mentioned the name of strongly opposed the use of white rappers using the word (I forgot his name, I'm obviously not hip). The video in question also has her saying the 'N' word with a hard 'r', in a hateful and disgustingly derogatory manner and she's not even 13 like she claims. Her racist tweets date back to TWO YEARS AGO, when she would only be 16. She claims 13. Even those tweets have the 'n' word in a racist way (with an 'r').  But like I said, she constantly tries to victimise herself so people will love her. Her channel should be deleted, in my opinion. The 'n' word should just be left in the 1800s, with slavery.


Sorry that I went a little bit all out there.


----------



## f11 (Feb 7, 2017)

Um they are both racist and trash for saying that word and none of them are right.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 7, 2017)

I agree with Ian. I don't think he has really done anything wrong? I understand his points. And in those instances of using the n-word, he was using it to quote HER or things that other people have said, or using it to show exactly how stupid or pathetic she was being. I don't really know WHY she attacked him or if he did something to provoke that action but she handled the whole situation so pathetically and childishly. I admit it was REALLY petty of him to go all that way to see her during her tour for the video, but that's just the kind of length he will go for his videos - and people enjoy that he will really go that extra mile to do something crazy (I say that as a fan of him, lmao).

Btw, I totally disagree with the use of slurs, and I don't use them myself (considering I just find better ways to articulate myself anyway), but Ian was right in his point of either finding "all slurs offensive or none of them offensive" at all, and not picking + choosing which you CAN and can't say.

Edit: And yup, Tana is complete trash. I had never heard of her until recently and I'm glad I haven't until now, she's awful and her videos are just horrendous. I don't think I need to say more because ^ above posts just do it justice as to why she's garbage LOL


----------



## moonford (Feb 7, 2017)

Celestefey said:


> Ian was right in his point of either finding "all slurs offensive or none of them offensive" at all.



This is what I like about Ian, he speaks his mind and he's logical unlike that dumbo. 

I don't watch his videos but I will say that he's very intelligent with the way he speaks and how he knew Tana would react the way she would when he arrived at her tour, its all part of his plan to destroy her without doing much, just show the hypocrisy and that's all. 

People have given the N word way to much power, specifically white people who have 'white guilt' which is exactly what Tana is representing, he made the point that other racial slurs that relate to let's say...Asian people, don't bring nearly as much attention than a racist slur against a black person does, yet those are the people who are basically slaves these days, look at their working conditions, their pay and so on, its unbearable and people don't care/realise because those are the people who make our clothes, toys and so on, yet a slur against them is shrugged off like it was nothing.

- I do think the N word has a lot of history and has a horrible background, so calling a black person that is extremely nasty and you are disgusting for saying the word to someone directly whether it be a joke or seriously.

Ian hasn't said it to a black person.

Messy times.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 7, 2017)

They both sound like children. Neither of them are right. I just hope that, like the children that they are, they grow out of their pettiness.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 7, 2017)

With no context, it's just a word. People don't go burning dictionaries, so I don't see why they should get up in arms over this, at least from what I've read here.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 7, 2017)

Lmaoo I watched Ian's Content Cop on it... he honestly makes some good points, and Tana seems really dumb 

I think I died from cringing when he met her y7txutx but I was lowkey enjoying it at the same time hnn


----------



## mogyay (Feb 7, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> With no context, it's just a word. People don't go burning dictionaries, so I don't see why they should get up in arms over this, at least from what I've read here.



but the word has context, it doesn't really matter what intent you use it in (imo). i think they're both dumb but then again i only heard of them today


----------



## Romaki (Feb 7, 2017)

The only thing I took from this is that Tana is incredibly stupid yet a stubborn liar as well.
And that Ian's Content Cop on her was way too short, but I guess he wanted to get it out while the topic is hot.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But on the topic, I personally won't use the word, but I see where Ian's coming from (take the power from the word itself) and in the end I'm white and have no history or any bad memory with that word, so I don't think I can really speak on that topic.

I'm just so tired of Tana's bull**** and I started knowing about her only from this scandal, starting from her insulting Ian on her Twitter, saying he should kill himself, that she would be happy if something happened to him and painting him as an assaulter.

Also tired of people excusing her bull**** because of her age.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 7, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> With no context, it's just a word. People don't go burning dictionaries, so I don't see why they should get up in arms over this, at least from what I've read here.



But the word does have context. And it's still an offensive word with history regardless of what context you're using it in. You can't excuse a word's racist origins easily.


----------



## Goshi (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't like either of 'em since I'm black and know the feel of that slur and it shouldn't be used by either of them. Like... the way they use it, or Idubbbz specifically, is niche satire. Satire can be harmful. Satire that doesn’t challenge what it is satirizing can really quickly move away from originally being satire, and most people who use racism in their comedic style definitely don't make any challenges. 

The problem with “I’m not really racist [or sexist, or homophobic, etc.], it’s just a joke” is that it makes positively zero difference. Saying something prejudiced automatically caters to people with a prejudiced mindset. They love it, every neo-nazi fascist skinhead and fundie bible-thumping zealot adores the jokes about black people or trans women and trying to pass them off as harmless nonsense. It's giving them fuel, giving them something to hide behind, making them feel like who tells these jokes is on their side.

If the supposed satire in question only makes the people meant to mock it feel catered to/justified, then it isn’t good satire, or satire at all. It loses whatever criticizing merit it had going to it if it’s completely and utterly indistinguishable from whatever it is that is being satirized. People use this type of humor to justify their racist beliefs a lot of the time, and it's just... gross. I'm not excusing Tana's behavior, though. With Tana, she's painting herself as a victim in the "poor me" attitude, as if she's not in the wrong and everyone should pity her.

Like, slurs aren’t just “mean names” you know? Slurs are slurs for a reason. Slurs are words with long painful histories. Slurs are words weighed down with death, pain, sadness, loss. You can’t just throw them around to show how edgy you are, how much you don’t care. There is never an appropriate time to use a slur that doesn’t belong to you.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 8, 2017)

Goshi said:


> I don't like either of 'em since I'm black and know the feel of that slur and it shouldn't be used by either of them. Like... the way they use it, or Idubbbz specifically, is niche satire. Satire can be harmful. Satire that doesn’t challenge what it is satirizing can really quickly move away from originally being satire, and most people who use racism in their comedic style definitely don't make any challenges.
> 
> The problem with “I’m not really racist [or sexist, or homophobic, etc.], it’s just a joke” is that it makes positively zero difference. Saying something prejudiced automatically caters to people with a prejudiced mindset. They love it, every neo-nazi fascist skinhead and fundie bible-thumping zealot adores the jokes about black people or trans women and trying to pass them off as harmless nonsense. It's giving them fuel, giving them something to hide behind, making them feel like who tells these jokes is on their side.
> 
> ...



I get what you're saying, but Ian said in his Content Cop on Tana that the point of going to her show was to not only call her out on the dirt he dug up on her, but also make the point that either all slurs should be allowed to be said or none of them are. I think he understands that slurs are harmful and that it's ridiculous that you should be allowed to say one slur but the others aren't okay. For example, slurs towards Asian people, trans people, homosexual people and Jewish people should not be said because it has a past, so why should anybody be allowed to say that?

I agree with you though, satire and ironic jokes using slurs are harmful. I've noticed that PewDiePie has started to sink into this type of comedy, too.


----------



## Goshi (Feb 8, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I get what you're saying, but Ian said in his Content Cop on Tana that the point of going to her show was to not only call her out on the dirt he dug up on her, but also make the point that either all slurs should be allowed to be said or none of them are. I think he understands that slurs are harmful and that it's ridiculous that you should be allowed to say one slur but the others aren't okay. For example, slurs towards Asian people, trans people, homosexual people and Jewish people should not be said because it has a past, so why should anybody be allowed to say that?
> 
> I agree with you though, satire and ironic jokes using slurs are harmful. I've noticed that PewDiePie has started to sink into this type of comedy, too.



Even if he truly understands the history and such behind it, it doesn't give him a pass. It's not a necessity to use the word to get this sort of point across. Like I said, there's never an appropriate time to use a slur that doesn’t belong to you. The process of reclaiming a slur is there for a reason.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 8, 2017)

Goshi said:


> Even if he truly understands the history and such behind it, it doesn't give him a pass. It's not a necessity to use the word to get this sort of point across. Like I said, there's never an appropriate time to use a slur that doesn?t belong to you. The process of reclaiming a slur is there for a reason.



I get that, but he was also just quoting what someone else had said? It wasn't like he himself was using the slur as an insult against her in the video, whereas Tana evidently WAS in her videos. So you're saying if someone has said a slur you can't also say it when quoting them? 

Also about satire appealing to "people who are genuinely racist" and thus making them feel justified - then that's just them missing the point of the humour and not justifying them? any one with some sort of intelligence will be able to work out when satire is satire and not something to be taken seriously - if someone feels like their beliefs are being justified in that sense then that's on them and not the person making the joke.


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 8, 2017)

Are these YouTubers, or something? I'm sure I've heard of iDubbbz before (in a negative way, like about people hating him) but idfk who Tana is. I don't think anyone should use the n word, period. Even when African-Americans use it, it's hard for me to understand why a word like that could, in good conscience, be used toward your fellow man, knowing the history behind the word.

also why do people give youtubers (esp. ones like this) the time of day tho?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 8, 2017)

forestyne said:


> But the word does have context. And it's still an offensive word with history regardless of what context you're using it in. You can't excuse a word's racist origins easily.



Alright. Well, I couldn't gather any context from what was written. What I'm trying to get across is that "b****" isn't offensive, but "you're a b****" is, at least in my opinion.

Right, sure, this isn't _quite_ the same, but if it's such a big deal then no-one should be able to say it without the appropriate context (educational resources etc.) rather than just one race.


----------



## f11 (Feb 8, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Alright. Well, I couldn't gather any context from what was written. What I'm trying to get across is that "b****" isn't offensive, but "you're a b****" is, at least in my opinion.
> 
> Right, sure, this isn't _quite_ the same, but if it's such a big deal then no-one should be able to say it without the appropriate context (educational resources etc.) rather than just one race.


that one race should say it because it was what was used to oppress our ancestors to tell them that they were not to be respected. So when we come back and reclaim it for our own use, to change the meaning for OURSELVES, if you are not black just do not say it considering the history. End of story.


----------



## Soraru (Feb 8, 2017)

if they aren't black, then they shouldn't say it. end of story. 
but honestly i think these youtubers try to stir up drama to gather ratings since people post and are attracted to drama. i have no idea who those two people are until i google them because of this thread and see two white people soo...
they shouldn't say it. 
she says she "didn't know what it meant" PFT. yeah that's a lie. 
and being a "comedian" don't give you a green card to use a racial slur that's targeted to a race other than your own. especially towards black people, as a white comedian. no matter the satire.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 8, 2017)

f11 said:


> that one race should say it because it was what was used to oppress our ancestors to tell them that they were not to be respected. So when we come back and reclaim it for our own use, to change the meaning for OURSELVES, if you are not black just do not say it considering the history. End of story.



Um... I don't understand, but okay.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 8, 2017)

f11 said:


> that one race should say it because it was what was used to oppress our ancestors to tell them that they were not to be respected. So when we come back and reclaim it for our own use, to change the meaning for OURSELVES, if you are not black just do not say it considering the history. End of story.



This. I truly don't understand why this is so hard for people to understand.


----------



## Goshi (Feb 9, 2017)

Celestefey said:


> I get that, but he was also just quoting what someone else had said? It wasn't like he himself was using the slur as an insult against her in the video, whereas Tana evidently WAS in her videos. So you're saying if someone has said a slur you can't also say it when quoting them?
> 
> Also about satire appealing to "people who are genuinely racist" and thus making them feel justified - then that's just them missing the point of the humour and not justifying them? any one with some sort of intelligence will be able to work out when satire is satire and not something to be taken seriously - if someone feels like their beliefs are being justified in that sense then that's on them and not the person making the joke.


There's never an appropriate time to use a slur that doesn't belong to you. Theoretically speaking, if you're going to quote someone and you're aware of that, it doesn't hurt to not say the whole word or whatever. I don't know why this idea of using a slur has attempts to be justified. 

Also that sort of humor, like I said previously, is niche satire. To expand on that though, what sort of joke comes from this humor? Look, an exaggerated racial stereotype, ha ha ha? The sort of thing that on its own even without the issue of people using this sort of humor to justify their bigoted beliefs still is responsible for normalizing this kind of thinking that people *will* take in subconsciously?


----------



## f11 (Feb 9, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Um... I don't understand, but okay.


what do you not understand?


----------



## forestyne (Feb 9, 2017)

Is this thread gonna be closed like all the other political threads? I think yes.

Well, my personal belief is that I think _nobody_ should be allowed to say _any_ slurs at all, regardless of who's saying it, the exact millisecond it was said, the way it was pronounced, the way the tongue hit the roof of the mouth, which passageway they breathed through to get the word out, etc. But I'm not gonna argue that "oh, black people can't reclaim the 'n' word because I think this/that," because they do have the right to do so.


And I ain't seeing anyone defending his use of the word on here anyways.


----------



## vel (Feb 9, 2017)

i read "tana," "n word," and "idubbz" or whatever his username is and i already knew this drama is going to be petty. first, tana has absolutely no right to say the word nor tell mr. dubbz to kill himself, and mr. dubbz, although a comedian, should know that it isn't a joke once you strike someone's ethnicity, or the slur they use for their ethnicity. i watched one video by dubbz and i stopped mid video. why? his jokes aren't funny to me, they just seem more mean. i'm not for mean humour. my own opinions aside, it's not right to use another races' words as "fun" or just a word, because, just like wearing cornrows when you're white as ****, that's culture appropriation. i wish youtubers would stop making trying to stir up stupid ass drama with each other, seriously, this was the most stupid argument on who is right and who is wrong in a while. like both sides are ****ing dumb and wrong, end of story?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 9, 2017)

f11 said:


> what do you not understand?



Your explanation.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 9, 2017)

i hate double standards. i hate the fact that people think that the n word is okay if they're a different skin colour other than white. it's annoying.
or saying the f word, "b-but it's okay that i said it because i'm gay...." you know what, if you're allowed to say it just because you're slurring yourself, why can't everyone else?
i mean, i'm one who doesn't give a **** about most slurs, but that's just me.
back to the idubbbz stuff, i don't really care. tana could've absolutely destroyed him by just saying, "hey man, that wasn't that funny." but instead she just runs out and cries victim on twitter.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2017)

Couldn't care less about the word he used, nothing wrong with Tana thinking the word's wrong to use, but she seems to just have lied through the whole situation rather than debate about the actual use and just decided to kick up a storm. It's less of a "vs" and more of a mess from both of them.


----------



## f11 (Feb 9, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Your explanation.


okay. Back in ye old slavery time, white slave owners would beat/rape/hurt their slaves. Constantly they would call them the n word with a hard er. This would continue for until slavery ended. Once black people were free and civil right movements and what not some black people decided If that word was derogatory towards me and my black brothers and sisters, why don't we try to change its history, make it a greeting. But never was it forgotten that the word came from uses that would oppress black people and say you don't deserve to be a human, you don't deserve rights and you don't derserve respect. But black purple, remember that, reclaimed it to change its connotation. So only black people, who were called the n word back in slavery time, can say the n word because it only effected them. Only black people can say it and use it. Non blacks saying the n word isn't a double standard they are just trashy and annoying.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 9, 2017)

f11 said:


> okay. Back in ye old slavery time, white slave owners would beat/rape/hurt their slaves. Constantly they would call them the n word with a hard er. This would continue for until slavery ended. Once black people were free and civil right movements and what not some black people decided
> 
> If that word was derogatory towards me and my black brothers and sisters, why don't we try to change its history, make it a greeting. But never was it forgotten that the word came from uses that would oppress black people and say you don't deserve to be a human, you don't deserve rights and you don't derserve respect. But black purple, remember that, reclaimed it to change its connotation.
> 
> So only black people, who were called the n word back in slavery time, can say the n word because it only effected them. Only black people can say it and use it. Non blacks saying the n word isn't a double standard they are just trashy and annoying.



I already know the history, and some background on that sort of stuff, like Rosa Parks refusing to give up her bus seat etc.

Anyway, that's a more reasonable explanation. I still think it's a silly idea to call yourself that, but if that's what floats your boat, then sure.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2017)

There's one thing that Idubbbz has said that I completely agree with.

"They're either all okay, or none of them are okay." (referring to slurs and Tana's use of "kys" and "f*****")

I used to like Tana but now that I know she's a liar/hypocrite I don't like her anymore.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 9, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> i hate double standards. i hate the fact that people think that the n word is okay if they're a different skin colour other than white. it's annoying.
> or saying the f word, "b-but it's okay that i said it because i'm gay...." you know what, if you're allowed to say it just because you're slurring yourself, why can't everyone else?
> i mean, i'm one who doesn't give a **** about most slurs, but that's just me.









Reclaiming slurs isn't "slurring yourself". An LGBT person calling themselves a f***** is NOT the same thing as a straight person calling them that. Likewise, a black person calling themselves the N word is not the same thing as a white person calling them that. You don't get to reclaim a word that was never used against you and people like you throughout history, nor does hearing someone reclaim it give you the right to start using it!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 9, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> Reclaiming slurs isn't "slurring yourself". An LGBT person calling themselves a f***** is NOT the same thing as a straight person calling them that. Likewise, a black person calling themselves the N word is not the same thing as a white person calling them that. You don't get to reclaim a word that was never used against you and people like you throughout history, nor does hearing someone reclaim it give you the right to start using it!



so, it's alright to use disgusting slurs if you're not """privileged""" lol
of course it means the same thing. you can't do that.


----------



## Eudial (Feb 9, 2017)

I get ignored whenever I bring it up, but why are people so fixated on that word? Whether it's in real life, or on the internet during online play, forum discussions, etc... you almost always hear or read it, and it's usually from someone who isn't black. I rarely (or ever) hear black people using slurs of other races as a joke, for example instead of saying "Say Cheese!" in front of a camera, they say something like "Say Cr***er!" It's almost always the N word being used.


----------



## vel (Feb 9, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> so, it's alright to use disgusting slurs if you're not """privileged""" lol
> of course it means the same thing. you can't do that.



ok but who are you to say if a word for a certain race should not be used? it's literally their word. it has nothing to do with privilege. legit the most basic idea of using the n word is the person saying it must have the characteristics or attributes that it implies. if a white person used the word, they're basically saying that the person is inferior. so it's not about privilege, it's about the characteristics or attributes that the word requires to say it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eudial said:


> I get ignored whenever I bring it up, but why are people so fixated on that word? Whether it's in real life, or on the internet during online play, forum discussions, etc... you almost always hear or read it, and it's usually from someone who isn't black. I rarely (or ever) hear black people using slurs of other races as a joke, for example instead of saying "Say Cheese!" in front of a camera, they say something like "Say Cr***er!" It's almost always the N word being used.




ever heard of #blacklivesmatter? do you know why it's not #alllivesmatter? because black people are targeted in society full of racists who think black people are inferior, because of their skin color. a lot of people think it's funny to be racist, or they want to say it to be cool. i am not saying other religions don't matter, because i'm sure they've all been persecuted at one time or another, but how many unfair cases do you see every ****ing day based on black people being treated unfairly or murdered because they're black? too often. far too often. remember that news story with the "college football player" who got bailed out with 1$ million when he murdered his girlfriend? the news article used the title "college football player" rather than murderer, what he truly is. while a black person would have automatically been killed if the cops found out. 

so now you tell me why it's used so often? 1) those ****s who even think about using it in role-play when they are NOT a black person are racists ****s. 2) they this it's so cool to say the word that was used to put black people down. 3) they don't understand the context of the word and why it's so ****ing offensive. 4) they just don't care and love to appropriate culture that has been put down for centuries. that's it.

i have family and my ancestry leads to native americans and black people (my last name is from a black person, and my grandfather's dad is black). i think it's just part of my history that i should advocate for the race i see put down all the time. #blm

oh and it seems people think i'm getting angry at you, i'm not, just i hate people who think using the n word is ok when you're not a black person. soz.


----------



## Cory (Feb 9, 2017)

Soraru said:


> *if they aren't black, then they shouldn't say it. end of story. *
> but honestly i think these youtubers try to stir up drama to gather ratings since people post and are attracted to drama. i have no idea who those two people are until i google them because of this thread and see two white people soo...
> they shouldn't say it.
> she says she "didn't know what it meant" PFT. yeah that's a lie.
> and being a "comedian" don't give you a green card to use a racial slur that's targeted to a race other than your own. especially towards black people, as a white comedian. no matter the satire.



let everyone say it or no one say it
preferably the former


----------



## seliph (Feb 9, 2017)

Ashvenn said:


> so, it's alright to use disgusting slurs if you're not """privileged""" lol
> of course it means the same thing. you can't do that.



Ok I didn't wanna get involved in this thread but apparently yall just don't get it.

So imagine someone just straight up punches you in the face. The only person who can truly say if it was painful or not is you. Not the person who punched you, not your best friend who was with you when it happened.

Imagine millions of people getting punched in the face and then not only the people who punched them, but people who weren't punched before saying they're "reclaiming the punch" or that they're gonna "use the punch in a friendly way", or they're "just punching people to show that it shouldn't be done". They sound like damn fools right? That's why slurs can only be used and reclaimed by the people they _specifically_ target. The only person who can say "You know what? The punch doesn't affect me anymore" is you.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 9, 2017)

Both are completely unintelligent and entitled.

No one should say the n word.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 9, 2017)

i think tana is one of the biggest *******s on youtube currently. she is honestly so stupid it blows my mind. i love how ian exposed her to all hell. she really is a moron for trying to come for someone who is known for coming for and ruining lives/careers, and she's extremely hypocritical to try and say 'x-d omg u said That Word omg it's so bad stop' then she goes and says it in the most derogatory way numerous times with vid proof... so stupid and foolish. she should've laughed off what he did and that would've gotten the best of him and made him look like a fool but she's too dumb for that.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 9, 2017)

Ugh, yes, the drama.
I'm on Idubbz side, I'm not going into it because that will take up the whole page.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 9, 2017)

I've heard all about this but I have no idea who either of them are, so I did some research and...wow. Both of them are really nasty people. Eww.


----------



## Soraru (Feb 10, 2017)

Cory said:


> let everyone say it or no one say it
> preferably the former



lol we aren't letting you guys do anything.
other non-black people wanna use the n-word. a word that ISN'T FOR THEM. 
do they even know what its basic definition? and non-blacks should use it? what? 
and then those same people turn around and think we can't and shouldn't reclaim it to ourselves and within our community?
"let everyone say it or no one say it."
translates to
"if we outsiders can't say a word thats we use for general means to dehumanize blacks, you blacks can't use it as a coping mechanism within your community, among yourselves."

that's real backwards.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 10, 2017)

f11 said:


> okay. Back in ye old slavery time, white slave owners would beat/rape/hurt their slaves. Constantly they would call them the n word with a hard er. This would continue for until slavery ended. Once black people were free and civil right movements and what not some black people decided If that word was derogatory towards me and my black brothers and sisters, why don't we try to change its history, make it a greeting. But never was it forgotten that the word came from uses that would oppress black people and say you don't deserve to be a human, you don't deserve rights and you don't derserve respect. But black purple, remember that, reclaimed it to change its connotation. So only black people, who were called the n word back in slavery time, can say the n word because it only effected them. Only black people can say it and use it. Non blacks saying the n word isn't a double standard they are just trashy and annoying.



To be honest, pretty much every American has learnt about slavery. If the logic is "it only affected blacks, therefore we can only say it", wouldn't you reclaim _everything_ that relates to that event in history, including all the other words? People seem to forget the history of the dance 'limbo', white people still do that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soraru said:


> lol we aren't letting you guys do anything.
> other non-black people wanna use the n-word. a word that ISN'T FOR THEM.
> do they even know what its basic definition? and non-blacks should use it? what?
> and then those same people turn around and think we can't and shouldn't reclaim it to ourselves and within our community?
> ...



But nobody's reclaiming the f-word. I wouldn't want other people calling me gay slurs because "we've claimed it and it only affects us". Asian people aren't reclaiming 'zipperhead'. _How_ is it a coping mechanism? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 10, 2017)

forestyne said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -



I'm not going to get involved any further in an argument that shouldn't exist (is it really that big a deal?!), but non-grey post merges need to become a thing.


----------



## f11 (Feb 10, 2017)

forestyne said:


> To be honest, pretty much every American has learnt about slavery. If the logic is "it only affected blacks, therefore we can only say it", wouldn't you reclaim _everything_ that relates to that event in history, including all the other words? People seem to forget the history of the dance 'limbo', white people still do that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


any slur can be reclaimed if that group of people want to.


----------



## moonford (Feb 10, 2017)

I think there's going to be an argument ahead so the thread will be closed soon, thanks for everybody's thoughts and opinions but I don't see it getting any better from here on out.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 10, 2017)

f11 said:


> any slur can be reclaimed if that group of people want to.



But we don't _want_ to be called derogatory names and gay slurs because it only affects us. We don't want it to exist _at all._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> I think there's going to be an argument ahead so the thread will be closed soon, thanks for everybody's thoughts and opinions but I don't see it getting any better from here on out.



true tbh man, you may as well just ask the admins to lock the thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I'm not going to get involved any further in an argument that shouldn't exist (is it really that big a deal?!), but non-grey post merges need to become a thing.



It's ezpz to do, man. You just edit the post and change the colour. It's pretty sick.  I never said I was cool ok


----------

